# Any advice on college party room



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are not going to do all of that on a budget of $18-2200. You may be able to do the sound system on a $1800-2200 budget, but not the whole project.


----------



## PartyRoom (Oct 28, 2013)

Even with no labor fees? I know the bar will only be $100-$150. And I know the sound will be low because we already have the receiver and everything, we have speakers but not subs or amps. I feel like the paint won't be more than a few hundred, where would all the money go?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Really cannot tell you, because we do not answer pricing questions on here.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure about a black paint, but then I'm way past college age. Too keep the purple theme, what about a grayish purple? Go to a paint store for chip samples and tape them up on the wall.

It sounds like flooring will be an important issue. I don't have any ideas, but can you go to a Home Depot or Lowes and look around for ideas?


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Any flooring will be more than your budget unless you just do a cheap indoor outdoor carpet over the tile with no cushion underneath. That will last only a couple of seasons before its so gross it has to be removed.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Live_Oak said:


> Any flooring will be more than your budget unless you just do a cheap indoor outdoor carpet over the tile with no cushion underneath. That will last only a couple of seasons before its so gross it has to be removed.


Having unfortunately seen my share of frat houses I imagine it would last only a couple of hours, but then again the house around it is probably vile already so I doubt anyone would notice the carpet.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

First thing I'd do is rent a floor scrubber and see if you can save the floor. Tile, if it's ceramic, will be hard to beat and worth saving. If it's VCT, pull it up and glue down some new; it's cheap (about $1 a sg ft"?). Scrounging wood for the bar sounds like a good idea. But 2x4s are cheap. And pallet wood is kinda hard to work with. Either way, build the bar stout. It'll take a beating in a frat house. Spend your budget on the room. Leave the sound system for someone else. $500 won't get you much that will last much "party use". Check in at the AudioKarma site for "sound" advice.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You would have a lot more success if you would invite some of us DIY types to come over during the party.....besides helping you fix the place up....we could 'show' you young kids how to really party....


----------



## surfboards123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey ,
If you are going to plan a party for college you can do many things like first of all you should have to decide a venue for that or doing this party at home then can decorate with college theme, plan the menu which most of the colleges like or prefer. For making it memorable prepare a video memoir of the party. And last the gifts, give small gifts to every person in the party.
:thumbup:


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Surfboard they are not looking for part tips, I think they all have that covered....winking. What they wanted was a "ruin proof party room" and that my friend doesn't exists. Now I have to go watch Animal House again!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

scrap all those plans.

get a nice stripper pole and some bright lights. & put them to use.

all other things will become irrelevant. except, of course, the beer.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well....seeing how the original thread was last semester....I'm willing to bet the part is over....and the new frat guys are trying to figure out what they are going to do this semester.


----------

